# What is the best way to record live?



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a small studio with a modest amount of equipment. I use Sony recording software and a black box for USB to the pc. My question is.....If I attempt to record live, I can rely only on the mix from the board as there is only one USB connection......... Is there a way to record multiple (different) tracks using a USB connection? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I use a Mackie Onyx 1640 w/ Firewire card option. It works as our live board and you can grab 16 individual tracks off of it to a laptop.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

How many inputs does your USB sound card have?

Generally, this all depends on who's mixing and where. I would recomend that you take the line off the board and put a couple of mics recording the room as well.

The sound man's job is to mix the band so that they sound good, this does not always mean that every instument is comming out of the board in the same way that they would in a studio setting. The amps and drums bleeding off of the stage themselves are also "in the mix" so some instruments may show up on a board recording quiter than you would normally want them to be. In some cases you may end up with really loud vocals and barely any guitars depending on the situation, but the mix in the room sounds just fine.

Depending on your situation, and how cooperative a mood the soundman is in, you can get him/her to send you a mix using an aux (if there is one available) and a set of headphones to monitor it.

I still recomend a couple of room mics if you have the tracks and inputs though.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*Dark age*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> I use a Mackie Onyx 1640 w/ Firewire card option. It works as our live board and you can grab 16 individual tracks off of it to a laptop.


WOW, I guess I must still be in the dark ages of technology. I did not know this stuff existed for fire wire. Is Mackie the only company that offers this option?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

offkey_ said:


> WOW, I guess I must still be in the dark ages of technology. I did not know this stuff existed for fire wire. Is Mackie the only company that offers this option?


I'm not sure, there may be others now.

It's definately clean, all you have is a firewire cable running from the mixer to the computer.

The only issue is computer noise feeding back to the monitors and main mix out. Basically a ground loop develops. I solved it by getting a couple Apex isolation transformer boxes and putting them in line to mains and monitors.

The beauty of the system is you can EQ and even add effects to the band for the main PA or Monitors and know the you are only recording raw signal from the mics.
:bow: 


Jeff


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thanks*



Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm not sure, there may be others now.
> 
> It's definately clean, all you have is a firewire cable running from the mixer to the computer.
> 
> ...


Thanks, :food-smiley-004: you just solved the main problem I have with my home studio. Now I guess I have to research what the best product for my application is. Have you ever seen or used this: http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/NRV10-focus.html


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It all depends on how many preamps you need?

Mackie also has smaller ones, 1620 and 1610. I needed 16 preamps so the 1640 was the way to go.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It all depends on how many preamps you need?
> 
> Mackie also has smaller ones, 1620 and 1610. I needed 16 preamps so the 1640 was the way to go.


Jeff, I picked up an Alesis MultiMix 16 )http://www.alesis.com/product.php?id=94) 
The problem is that I can’t seem to record more than two tracks at a time using Sony Acid Pro 6. I tried using Sonar 4, but the pc just shuts down every time I arm more than two tracks. I have done the appropriate driver updates, and have gone so far as to replace my firewire card with no results. My PC is an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 4400 with a gig of ram. Should this pc have enough power to run more that two tracks at a time? Also, if I were to purchase a "budget" Mac, which one would you suggest I get.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Got the latest drivers? FAQ says: 

I’m having trouble with Sonar (or my other WDM-based audio application)
Check www.Alesis.com for revised drivers. 

http://www.alesis.com/index.php?id=58,62,0,0,1,0

Let us know how it works.. I'm interested in this board too.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

If it's causing issues and you only need 8 preamps return it and go with the Onyx 1620. It may be more expensive but the preamps are better and it works well.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I just re-read the title of this post - what is the best way to record live....

The best way would be with a microphone splitter, the same type that is used for a monitor mix split and would be available for rent at most live sound outfits. You would of course need your own mixer and outboard gear that would be idealy put out of earshot of the venue (recording truck/van/bus).

I'm not sure if there are any mobile studios still running around in Canada, but it would be allot easier to put one together today than it was ten or fifteen years ago.

I would put a low budget van together if I thought there was any money in it, but unfortunately there isn't. I thought about doing internet podcasts at one point but couldn't find any way to leverage the financial risks involved.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Got the latest drivers? FAQ says:
> 
> I’m having trouble with Sonar (or my other WDM-based audio application)
> Check www.Alesis.com for revised drivers.
> ...


I have already installed the latest drivers. After several frustrating hours , and shutting down every non essential program in windows, I have been able to record 5 tracks at once using Sonar 4. Needless to say, that I will be spending the money on a Mac as windows is too weak. As for the board, it's a good value for the money. (for the money is the important part)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

offkey_ said:


> I have already installed the latest drivers. After several frustrating hours , and shutting down every non essential program in windows, I have been able to record 5 tracks at once using Sonar 4. Needless to say, that I will be spending the money on a Mac as windows is too weak. As for the board, it's a good value for the money. (for the money is the important part)


I really think the issue you are running into now is firewire chipset related.


----------

